# AZEK/PROCELL Decking



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Class action suit.
Ron


----------



## LJH (May 26, 2010)

*Procell problems*

We live in Delaware. I have the same (major) fading issues with my Procell decking (installed 3 years ago). I was told that it's due to environmental problems (oxidation), but that's crazy. The contractor that installed my deck cannot believe the extreme fading that has occurred. I think they had a bad batch. I'm now going to take my complaint directly to the manufacturer. I don't want it cleaned or 'fixed' by their people. I want the deck dismantled and new decking material installed....at no cost to me. It's ridiculous to spend $15K to get these results. We put alot of time and effort in researching the various material options. If anybody learns of a class action lawsuit, let me know! I'm furious about the whole situation.


----------



## bluewave (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a 6500 sf deck built 2007 with the exact same problems. Extreme fading, sun blotching, oil based stains from sun block or bug spray, grill splatter, dog bones etc etc, patio furniture and boot scrapes and various moisture based discolorations from something being left on the deck for a few days. It's a disgrace. They sent a crew out to condition my deck last summer but the conditioner faded after 6 weeks. That would mean 3 applications a year to keep deck looking as advertised. I am presently in contact with company for second time but I am not anticipating the proper response. I would be happy to share my experiences and pictures ( i have over 50 of them) and would love to know how others are handling their situations.


----------



## fbeuc (Jun 9, 2010)

*Azek heartache*



moe231 said:


> Anyone have any problems with Azek/Procell decking? We spent top dollar on a product that is inferior - staining, scratching and the company says it is natural oxidation and that we need to apply a solution every year. No where in there advertisement (of which I still have the original) does it say anything about applying a solution, only soap and water if need be, otherwise, just plain water will keep it clean). If I wanted to do that, we would have kept our wooden deck. Materials cost us over $30, 000 (thirty thousand) 3 1/2 years ago and I have been fighting them since. Company has come to clean it three times and I am about to call them again. They actually had a crew that was going around the states taking care of this exact problem. Now Azek says that you need to purchase this certain solution for about $90 a bottle and put it down every year. And, they want you to sign a letter stating that this is a natural condition with this product and that the product is ok. If this is a natural "condition" why do we need to sign a letter? Because it is not and they are trying to wiggle out of a problem with their product. Azek biught Procell but when they bought the company, they are also liable for Procell products. I have been in touch with a number of people that have the same problem and we are thinking about hiring an attorney. Anyone going through the same thing? Any suggestions?


having major prolems with Azek- how can we start a class action against them- all they are doing is passing it from one to another - four people involved in our deck and no 1 doing anything. deck installed 09 perfect now the clay colored deck has white streaks every board, heard their idea of cleaning leaves it worse.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

bluewave said:


> I have a 6500 sf deck built 2007 with the exact same problems. Extreme fading, sun blotching, oil based stains from sun block or bug spray, grill splatter, dog bones etc etc, patio furniture and boot scrapes and various moisture based discolorations from something being left on the deck for a few days. It's a disgrace. They sent a crew out to condition my deck last summer but the conditioner faded after 6 weeks. That would mean 3 applications a year to keep deck looking as advertised. I am presently in contact with company for second time but I am not anticipating the proper response. I would be happy to share my experiences and pictures ( i have over 50 of them) and would love to know how others are handling their situations.


*Location????*

(I install/have installed - a lot of Azek decking = and would like to hear more, especially if reports are eminating from the New England region)


----------



## fbeuc (Jun 9, 2010)

My location is New Jersey


----------



## gm4377 (Jun 23, 2010)

*Oil Treatment*

We have a Procell deck that we installed about 6-7 years ago in South NJ. We also have had the suntan lotion stains etc. This past week, one of the inlaws laid on the deck after getting lotion on and her body print was imbedded in to the deck at the start of vacation season. Most of the stains were oil related, so we decided to "stain up" instead of trying to clean(useless). I got a gallon of Linseed Oil and stained five boards and then wiped off excess oil. The deck is now evenly colored and looks as good as it did the day we put it down. HOWEVER, halfway through the oiling, the wipe down rag fell off the chair and onto the deck surface. It started to smolder and I quickly threw it off the deck. If you try this, put used rags into a pail of water as Linseed oil cures through an oxidation process vs evaporation. I thought being in the sunshine ignited it. At the end of the project, I put the remaining towels in the gravel yard and woke up the next morning to a 3' ring of char from where the remining towels spontaneously combusted! Be very careful with rags and waste!
After doing all of this, the body stain and all other stains were covered, but the surface was tacky like walking on duct tape. I scrubbed the deck with Dawn/Hot water, with not alot of improvement. I then got paint thinner and scrubbed the deck and then manually wiped the deck with thinner soaked rags. The final step was another Dawn/Hot water scrub and it feels more acceptable under foot and looks great. Time will tell if the finish lasts, but looking at a relatives body print just would not work through the summer vacation cycle.


----------



## gazer (Aug 21, 2010)

*Similar issue in MA*

We have a similar issue with our Procell/Azec deck in Massachusetts. Our 3 year old deck is the lighter gray color and has numerous stains from bug spray and spray sun tan lotions as well as grill splatter and some other stains. We have contacted the company who has had us try to clean with a solution from Lowes, sent before and after photos (no improvement), and now they suggest stains are due to weathering and to apply a different treatment. There was nothing in their literature suggesting this would be a problem, although now on their website they have put some language about oil stains. The point of deciding on this decking was that it was maintenance free, which now seems unlikely. We are extremely frustrated and would be interested in joining anyone interested in seeking legal solutions.


----------



## URFREE (May 4, 2010)

*Procell decking misleading advertising*

THIS DECKING IS HIGH PRICED AND STAINS VERY EASILY . TO REMOVE 
STAINS AZEK WANTS YOU TO PURCHASE SPECIFIC CLEANNERS AT $$$$$
THE PRODUCT S ADVERTISING WAS GROSSLY INCORRECT .
APPARENTLY SUN TAN LOTION , BUG SPRAY AND OTHER SUMMER ITEMS
CAUSES STAINING THAT CAN NOT BE EASILY OR FAIRLY REMOVED. 
AZEK PURCHASED THIS LINE FROM ANOTHER COMPANY . 
MY HOME IS IN NJ A VERY FAVORABLE STATE THATS PROTECTS CONSUMERS -----i PAID A PREMIUM FOR A PRODUCT THAT ONLY NEEDED
SOAP AND WATER -----THIS IS NOT TRUE.

GO ON LINE ,OBTAIN COPIES OF ALL THERE ADVERTISEMENT 
AND REQUEST FAIR REIMBURSEMENT OR SUE .----THEY MAY HAVE A 
SERIOUS ISSUE IN " FIT FOR MERCHAIBILITY " 
THANK YOU 
JOHN


----------



## tim0072 (Nov 3, 2010)

Add me to the long list of very unhappy customers of Azek decking. I have a variety of ugly unremovable stains that have ruined my extremely expensive Azek deck. The sales literature I have says "stubborn stains don't stand a chance". I get no satisfaction whatsoever from Azek.


----------



## bkt (Jan 23, 2011)

I have staining and fading from pool chlorine (redland rose -kona) after 1 month of installation 7/10 .Very disappointed. Is there anyone else dealing with this?


----------



## rwdiveoso (Jun 10, 2009)

*Azek Deck*

We used deckmax on an azek deck. we found it on the internet, used it and it worked great. we applied it in may 2010 and it still looks good. we will be buying more when the deck needs it. we love our azek deck and it beats the heck out of our old wood deck. hope this helps.


----------



## Stephen S. (Nov 23, 2009)

I wonder if these people's complaints are legit, they all have like 1-10 posts and no picture. I am comparing different composite/pvc materials atm so I can replace the cedar deck. I am leaning towards Azek ...


----------



## GregAmbrose (May 15, 2011)

*Procell/Azek DOES fade*



Stephen S. said:


> I wonder if these people's complaints are legit, they all have like 1-10 posts and no picture. I am comparing different composite/pvc materials atm so I can replace the cedar deck. I am leaning towards Azek ...


Stephen -

I also bought ProCell in 2006 as the be all, end all in decking. It has faded! It also stains with suntan lotion and any other oily liquid. In 2009, I purchased the same color decking from Azek to patch into a pool we had installed, and the color held for the first year. This year, the third summer with the pool, when we removed the pool cover this spring, there is a definite shadow showing where the cover was. The rest of the decking has faded to almost match the 2006 decking.

Based on the price of about $2.89 a running foot, I am extremely disappointed with this product. The deck scratches and fades, but on the plus side, it is not too slippery and does not get hot.

Hope this helps!

- Greg


----------



## poller (May 24, 2011)

I hear a lotta whining. NO material can out last the sun. Even rock fades in it. If you are trying to purchase a deck that will out last the pyramids, good luck. However, is this product better than your standard pressure treated? If you were sold on the fact that this is the absolute solution to decking, then marketing worked and you are a sucker! I can guarantee this product is more resilient than most. A lot of complaints have come from the older product line, where as the newer (terra/arbor) is much better and stronger. A lot of comments dont even mention which product is being discussed. Ive heard of that oxidation/stain on this newer board and has apparently been corrected for a while. This product needs to be 12" OC for the best support. So its up to the consumer, this is a solid product that will out last its foundation.


----------



## jsbeckton (Mar 4, 2011)

Stephen S. said:


> I wonder if these people's complaints are legit, they all have like 1-10 posts and no picture. I am comparing different composite/pvc materials atm so I can replace the cedar deck. I am leaning towards Azek ...


Replacing cedar with Azek? 

Too may horror stories about Trex/Azek for me to spend that much when a natural hardwood costs just a bit more.

If you are looking for low maintenance consider another rot resistant wood like Ipe because the ceder you get now is mostly new growth and doesn't last as long as it used to. You can let Ipe go to its natural silver color and do very little, or you can keep up with the stain. Won't rot either way.


----------



## jsbeckton (Mar 4, 2011)

poller said:


> I hear a lotta whining. NO material can out last the sun.


I think the complaints are about them marketing it as if it will last, which it will, but it will just look like crap. (fine print?)

They are always making the lastest change that solves the problems but only time will tell.


----------



## john_j (Jun 7, 2011)

*Procell/New Enlgnand*

Hello and thanks very much for letting me know that this isn't an isolated problem. I installed 320 sq/ft of Procell in the summer of 2007. The ad stated very little maintenance and even bragged with a picture of a key on the board that supposedly couldn't scratch the surface. Last year, 2 years after installation, I took out the power washer to clean the winter residual off, as I always do, and I was shocked to see not only fading, but stains and deep scratches everywhere. Apparently a strong wind able to blow your deck chair a few feet will be sufficient to cause deep scratches in the boards. I contacted AZEK who bought Procell and they initially weren't helpful. They asked me to clean the deck with DeckMax but wouldn't stand behind the recommendation when I persisted. I then contacted the lumber yard that I bought the materials and the Attorney General in Massachusetts. With the added pressure, AZEK paid for the DeckMax company to come out and clean the deck. I watched very carefully and asked many questions during the procedure. When they were done, I was stunned. The deep scratches were gone, the rubber scuffs were gone, and the original color (grey) was restored. The deck looked brand new. This year (2011) the color is slightly faded and a few new scuffs from the children playing have appeared. I'm going to apply the DeckMax myself to see if I get the same results. As for Procell/AZEK's adverstising and satisfaction, I'm very disappointed with the money I paid and the deck not even lasting three years before looking disasterous. However, DeckMax is a very good product for the PVC decking material. All in all, I'm not happy with having to spend $80 each year but at least it's very easy to apply and keeps the deck looking new. In the end, we're happy that there's a way to keep the deck looking the way it was promised by Procell even if it's not Procell's doing. If AZEK has improved the product and if a class action is being made, I would be interested to have a more durable product put down at their expense.


----------



## dctk (Jun 28, 2011)

yes and this is 2011 - white streaks in the product


----------



## dctk (Jun 28, 2011)

there is a difference between whinning and an actual complaint about a product that does not live up to it's marketing. we were told this would be "maintenance free". However, it does not account for the discoloration in the product. Our dock (that is not even completed) has large white streaks. It is discolored unevenly. That is not staining - that is a product default. Azek does not seem to stand by their warranty.


----------



## JetSmooth (Jul 9, 2011)

We had an Azek deck installed less than two weeks ago. I have a Big Green Egg and placed it on the deck on top of a cinder block paver and brown paper bag (to keep from scratching) while my father brought up a table to put the egg in.

In less than eight days, the area under the egg went from Morado brown to a bleached white! Heat from the egg was not the culprit as we didn't run the egg. I suspect the PVC is "waterlogged" somehow. We picked up the egg in the rain and didn't see the discoloration until the next day, when there wasn't standing water on the deck.

Can you just not put things on the deck for more than a week? This is sort of ridiculous.

I saw a post elsewhere about driving the water out of the surface using a hot air gun. Would a hairdryer do the same?

Spent $15,000 on this deck and got to enjoy it trouble-free for less than a week and a half!


----------



## Calgary (Jul 20, 2011)

JetSmooth said:


> We had an Azek deck installed less than two weeks ago. I have a Big Green Egg and placed it on the deck on top of a cinder block paver and brown paper bag (to keep from scratching) while my father brought up a table to put the egg in.
> 
> In less than eight days, the area under the egg went from Morado brown to a bleached white! Heat from the egg was not the culprit as we didn't run the egg. I suspect the PVC is "waterlogged" somehow. We picked up the egg in the rain and didn't see the discoloration until the next day, when there wasn't standing water on the deck.
> 
> ...


Cinder blocks hold a TON of moisture and pressed against your deck could definitely cause an issue and not just to AZEK. I would call them and get a clear correction rather than reading these reviews/suggestions. I have heard that type of issue can be resolved.

Also, unrelated to your post but in response to many others, if you read ANY composite/capped deck board install guide or manual, you will see that sunscreen and insect repellent affect ALL of them. They are plastic. Plastic can be affected by chemicals. I looked into all of them before putting AZEK down at my house and I can say that after two years and proper care (not spraying crap on my deck) it looks fantastic. It hoses off and in Calgary we get 360 days of intense sun that can be very harsh to all outdoor products.


----------



## eastpa (Aug 9, 2011)

*fine print whinning*



jsbeckton said:


> I think the complaints are about them marketing it as if it will last, which it will, but it will just look like crap. (fine print?)
> 
> They are always making the lastest change that solves the problems but only time will tell.


As a builder that install pvc decking and just have put up with a customer like you all here goes.

I think the complaint shoud be with these people whinning, does it seem most if these complaints are in New England?? Nj included wow no real surprise... read the marketing material folks, and the warranty, they cover everything they have control over as does every manufacture. And market to the best. And the fact that they offer to clean a deck and it is not a warranty and you all complain about it. My god you think something is free of cleaning, you lazy people, they ask that you clean the deck with a slovent and it looks new and you complain, I could carless how old you are and you bought it to not have to do anything to it like wood. But what do you expect, I hope you all go to court and they fight it, read your warranty you lose. 

It was designed to be better than wood, and it is,does not have to be sanded, no splinters, no soaking up water, no staining, no sealing, you only have to wipe on a solvent cleaner you people need to grow up quit complaining and pay a neighbor 40 to wipe it on if your that lazy 
you people discuss me


----------



## Jaybo504 (Sep 13, 2011)

*South here...same issues*



> It was designed to be better than wood, and it is,does not have to be sanded, no splinters, no soaking up water, no staining, no sealing, you only have to wipe on a solvent cleaner you people need to grow up quit complaining and pay a neighbor 40 to wipe it on if your that lazy
> *you people discuss me*


Is that an order angry person? Instead of discussing you, I'd rather discuss the problem. 

I am from outside the New Orleans area and I'm having the exact same problem with my PROCELL Deck. My daughter got on it with skates on (don't ask me why, she's 6) and scratched the heck out of it. Also, I have random splotches of discoloring...it's only 5 months old. I'm about to call the company and seek resolution but I'm curious about something before I do. Is there anyone out there who built their PROCELL deck in the summer of 2007 or early 2008? If you have your warranty from that period I would like to see it posted. I want to see if the warranty has been amended in any way after AZEK took over PROCELL. 

In fact, if anyone has a warranty from the original PROCELL company I'd like to see that as well. 

If these problems are as commonplace as they seem I'm really worried about the viability of the product in general. Does anyone out there have an original copy of the PROCELL warranty?


----------



## Centenco (Oct 14, 2011)

*Azek decking*




moe231 said:


> Anyone have any problems with Azek/Procell decking? We spent top dollar on a product that is inferior - staining, scratching and the company says it is natural oxidation and that we need to apply a solution every year. No where in there advertisement (of which I still have the original) does it say anything about applying a solution, only soap and water if need be, otherwise, just plain water will keep it clean). If I wanted to do that, we would have kept our wooden deck. Materials cost us over $30, 000 (thirty thousand) 3 1/2 years ago and I have been fighting them since. Company has come to clean it three times and I am about to call them again. They actually had a crew that was going around the states taking care of this exact problem. Now Azek says that you need to purchase this certain solution for about $90 a bottle and put it down every year. And, they want you to sign a letter stating that this is a natural condition with this product and that the product is ok. If this is a natural "condition" why do we need to sign a letter? Because it is not and they are trying to wiggle out of a problem with their product. Azek biught Procell but when they bought the company, they are also liable for Procell products. I have been in touch with a number of people that have the same problem and we are thinking about hiring an attorney. Anyone going through the same thing? Any suggestions?


----------



## Centenco (Oct 14, 2011)

Large Azek deck completed a couple years ago. Product should NOT be available in our climate. Expansion and contraction is excessive. Keep adding cortex to hold the boards down. Very large deck of what was to be a quality product. Something needs to be done as the consumer needs to know it will not work in COLORADO. VERY Disappointed. I have requested the representative to come out a second time. THE Limited Lifetime Warranty is not of any value. Yes I would join action in relation to this product as I have NOT been satisfied and neither have any of the contractors i have contacted for repairs.


----------



## amalave1 (May 3, 2012)

*AZEC Deck Fading after less than a year!!*

My grey Azec deck is also fading. It just turned a year old and we contacted Azec and sent pictures and they told us the sun faded the deck. How does the sun fade every OTHER plank????? THey are making excuses and it is unacceptable. We were told to purchase a solution. The company who built the deck said this is no maintenance. If I have to buy a solution to maintain I would have purchased a wood deck!! We have recommended this company to many others and they are having similar problems after a few years not 9 months. They have a facebook page where I will be posting. I will be twittering, reporting them to the BBB and trying to get the story on the local news. After spending $14,000 I think I deserve someone to replace the deck as it is obviously a bad batch. If any of you have not gotten resolution use the power of social media to spread the word about this company!!!


----------



## Centenco (Oct 14, 2011)

Centenco said:


> Large Azek deck completed a couple years ago. Product should NOT be available in our climate. Expansion and contraction is excessive. Keep adding cortex to hold the boards down. Very large deck of what was to be a quality product. Something needs to be done as the consumer needs to know it will not work in COLORADO. VERY Disappointed. I have requested the representative to come out a second time. THE Limited Lifetime Warranty is not of any value. Yes I would join action in relation to this product as I have NOT been satisfied and neither have any of the contractors i have contacted for repairs.


Spring of 2012 Still a problem. Over 700 square foot deck, sent pictures to Azek and now I need to pursue Cortex fasteners is what I am told. Some are coming back up and contractor would not even put the rest in as he feels the problem will continue. We have done decks on three other homes since 2010, none have had the problems I have had. Some discoloration, but mostly tripping hazard. bowing and excessive movement due to expansion and contraction.


----------



## Tastyca (May 3, 2012)

*surprized thanks*

thats Great thanks


----------



## robertcdf (Nov 12, 2005)

Centenco said:


> Spring of 2012 Still a problem. Over 700 square foot deck, sent pictures to Azek and now I need to pursue Cortex fasteners is what I am told. Some are coming back up and contractor would not even put the rest in as he feels the problem will continue. We have done decks on three other homes since 2010, none have had the problems I have had. Some discoloration, but mostly tripping hazard. bowing and excessive movement due to expansion and contraction.


Where in Colorado are you? I've always told people to stay away from PVC products in Colorado UNLESS it's a smaller deck like a 20' wide deck with no seams and the decking can overhang the framing.


----------



## Needles (Jul 13, 2012)

Same problem. I have not contacted the company and have tried everything without results. Have you had any additional contact?


----------



## robertflaherty3 (Sep 26, 2012)

Just built an Azek deck and so far no staining. My problem is with water pooling. The deck is pitched so as to drain water to gaps across the boards. The boards are "dished", not crowned so water pools on the boards and I need to sweep it off every time it rains. I am concerned about the winter months! Has anyone experienced this with AZEK decks???


----------



## halfast (Oct 16, 2012)

Same issues with our deck. Location: New Jersey. Promised to be "no maintenance". Severe oxidation, staining. Has anyone gotten any relief from AZEK? Has anyone engaged attorneys?


----------



## sashalevin (Dec 3, 2012)

*Azek Lawsuit*

Seeger Weiss LLP has extensive experience representing consumers across the country. We are currently investigating claims for a class action suit against Azek for defective decking and trim boards. If you or someone you know has defective Azek product, please contact us at www.seegerweiss.com free of charge to discuss your situation.


----------



## Dfrancis (Sep 6, 2013)

*Azek decking the worst*

Just got off phone with azek customer service...the person actually told me I should have researched the product better online so I would know what the problems other customers were complaining about and maybe I wouldn't have purchased it. They also like to push their problems on other companies. Cortex screws pulling out..not our problem call cortex. Won't guarantee deckmax conditioner they recommend...not their problem call deckmax...when is azek going to take responsibility. Just contacted the firm handling class action suit. So tired of being screwed by this company.


----------



## Mikect2000 (Oct 4, 2013)

*Connecticut*

My azek deck has faded wherever the sun has hit it. We have a two level deck and the upper level rarely gets sun. The lower level gets full sun. It has definetly faded. There are also scratch marks from chairs. No sunscreen, bug spray, or anything else.


----------



## nydja (Aug 20, 2015)

After years of looking at this problem I found a cheep and effective solution. Wipe it down with Goof-off.
It restored the look to new. I couldn't believe it. It didn't harm the surface and in fact, cleaned it at the same time. I used to have a line across my deck where the sun did and didn't hit. It's gone, now.
Forget law suits and expensive cleaners. Just be careful and cover up because goofoff can cause a skin rash.


----------



## Phil K (Jun 13, 2017)

As was suggested by a previous reviewer, I used "Goof Off " stain remover on the stains on my deck and it actually removed the stains that I could not remove with anything I tried including bleach. I saturated paper towels with the stain remover and rubbed out the stain followed by hosing down with water. Soap with water would probably be a better idea. 
However, I found that the deck color was transferred to the paper towel with the stain. Since the color of the decking is through the entire board, I assume there is nothing to be concerned with. I examined the surface I just treated and I saw no deterioration after using this product. 
Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## Phil K (Jun 13, 2017)

I must retract my review of the use of Goof-Off that I posted yesterday. The following morning after my deck dried after using this product, although it removed the original stain, it added a stain of its own which is worse than the original stain so do not try it.


----------

